# Red Eyed snow white and she's berried!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So this snow white is the red eyed baby that I raised. I had originally thought it was a male, until this am.....BERRIED!

pic of it as a baby, see the red eyes 








Here she is along with a Golden berried female, you can really see the difference in the color between the snow and golden.

Now as to the Daddy's of these babies.....who know's  I have a BKK male, a CWB male and a couple of Snow white males....just have to wait. The golden female is due next week.










This pic is fuzzy, but it shows the eggs better.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sad news today.....my little beauty has passed away  Don't know the reason, the golden is fine so I think the stress of me pulling her out of the main aquarium while berried was just too much. She climbed into the moss and never climbed out again, still berried.

Unfortnately I think its much too late to save the eggs, as she was dead since yesterday I just didn't notice her not moving around, thought she was
just hanging around in the moss.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That's sad, sorry to hear that Anna. What's your tank temperature?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I am really bummed out over this one. She was such a very nice solid white with those red eyes too.

Temp is 24C/75F goes down some at night time.

Golden is just fine, I can see the babies right thru her body (almost transparent) all other shrimps attached to this tank in marina boxes (my super reds) are all doing just fine, so I doubt it was anything to do with parameters being off.

Guess it was just one of these things that happen to a berried female, they can get stressed out from being pregnant and then changes to their environment all can be deadly.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear the loss : do you net the shrimp or guide it into the Marina box ?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ricki, I netted it .....should have just let it go into a small container then into the box...the netting might have just been too much for it....darn.


----------

